# Solved: HDAudio Inf File Missing



## jackskylar (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi there, 
I'm currently on a friends computer trying to get their sound card working.
From what i've been told they had previously got a virus and formatted and reinstally WinXP home, unfortunately they said that the disk has been corupeted in someway and this file is now missing.

Basiclly what i'd like to know is, where can i find this file and how do i go about installing in?

I have downloaded the nessasary drivers from the offical website and when i tried to install i got the message about the missing file.
the computer is a Compaq Presario SR1239UK Desktop PC.

Thanks in advance, Jack


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The driver package should contain the file. Do you see an .inf file in it?

What is the exact message and what procedure are you using to install the driver?


----------



## jackskylar (Jul 17, 2008)

i bassicly downloaded the install.exe file that the card requires from the compaq/hp site, and the exact message was:

Cann't Find Match Realtek HDAudio Inf File !
[OK]

followed by:

Realtek HD Audio driver Setup Failure !
[OK]

then after i get these two messages i get another message telling me install has completed and now to restart, i've been through this twice and restarted twice but still the sound card has no driver.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It sounds like the driver is not the correct one for the card. Are you absolutely sure?

If you are sure, did the driver unpack to a folder so that you can see the files that it contains? If it did, try going to Device Manager and updating the driver manually. Make all the manual choices and direct it to that folder. It will want the inf file that it contains.

Are there any other devices in Device Manager that are not working properly?

What is the exact model of the sound card?

You can find that with this:

PCWizard


----------



## jackskylar (Jul 17, 2008)

this is the only device that is not working, 
and no it didn't unpack to a folder, it just installed.
i am pretty sure i've found the right driver, it's here at this URL:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=444645&lang=en

after the installation i have tried to install from the folder that has been created, but with no success, just tells me the driver cannot be found.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Are you installing the 78 MB driver? You realize that the one at the top is an update and not a full driver?

If you tell me the model of sound card, you can get the best driver available from Realtek.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You can get the driver at these sites, too:

ftp://202.65.194.211/pc/audio/WDM_R200.zip
ftp://152.104.238.19/pc/audio/WDM_R200.zip
ftp://218.210.127.132/pc/audio/WDM_R200.zip

Or, if you prefer an exe:

ftp://202.65.194.211/pc/audio/WDM_R200.exe
ftp://66.104.77.130/pc/audio/WDM_R200.exe
ftp://152.104.238.19/pc/audio/WDM_R200.exe


----------



## jackskylar (Jul 17, 2008)

i had tried both the 78Mb file and the 13Mb file. neither seems to work.
thanks for the links i'll give them a try and get back to you.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If the device shows up in Device Manager, try uninstalling it and rebooting before trying to install a new driver.


----------



## jackskylar (Jul 17, 2008)

okay it's working now, i did uninstall everything i had previously done.
and started again with the first link you provided. and it's all good.

Thanks, from me and my friend. =D


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There are times when the card manufacturer's driver doesn't work due to changes made by the computer manufacturer. But when possible, the card manufacturer's driver is almost always more up-to-date.

Congratulations.


----------

